

Hacking Startup School: A tool to optimize your networking this weekend - johndbeatty
https://www.talltreelabs.net/startupschool

======
johndbeatty
We have 66 registered users and ~2200 answers to ~90 unique survey questions.
The survey system is adaptive so that the most important questions are served
to you first. You'll get a list of matches of interesting people to meet at
Startup School, and the system will email you once a day with the current list
of your top matches.

Anyone can pose a question to the community (and please do!)

Please note below any feature requests.

